# Primera Seats (g20) in b13 install (Help!!!)



## The_Outlaw (Apr 10, 2004)

Hey Guys, greetings from panama, i need help, i installed my primera seats, the reails align, but now i notice than the inner rails are higher than the auther side, how i can fix this problem (the primera seat rails are atchased to the cushins, no rail swap posible!!), do i have to cut de inner side mounts or swap in the b13 seat mounts into the primera rails, please help me, the seats is confy but seeng it with that inclination is annoyng


----------



## CarloSR (Nov 29, 2002)

Hi, I can´t help you...but the guys at www.G20.net will.

Carlos.


----------



## Pretty White (May 6, 2002)

The_Outlaw said:


> Hey Guys, greetings from panama, i need help, i installed my primera seats, the reails align, but now i notice than the inner rails are higher than the auther side, how i can fix this problem (the primera seat rails are atchased to the cushins, no rail swap posible!!), do i have to cut de inner side mounts or swap in the b13 seat mounts into the primera rails, please help me, the seats is confy but seeng it with that inclination is annoyng



I promise you will hate these seats in your car unless you are 5-5 and under. 

You will hit the cieling. 

I did a write up on the NissanNX.info about seat swaps. 
http://nissannx.info/pages/seat_install.html


----------

